

A graphic novel resume - 'On The Run' - jaip
http://resume.oxygenflow.net

======
expertmind
This is amazing work. This shows that guy is creative and a great story
teller. I could hire him, I would have.

------
ShirsenduK
Every chapter is a new story.

------
sawrb
Dude, that's pretty awesome!

------
DudeKumar
Good piece of creativity

------
sahilkmr
Looks great!

